# Abranet Group Buy is on



## wolftat (Jun 21, 2009)

This buy is now Closed. The order was placed on 06/29/09.
I was expecting some people to join in, but not as many as did. The final order is just over 4500 sheets. Being so large, it will take me a little while to sort all the orders out. Thanks for participating in this buy. If you have not paid yet, please do so as soon as possible. Thanks, Neil

This buy is open as of 06/21/09
This buy will close as of 06/30/09 17:00 eastern time

When using paypal, please include your screen name with payment, or I get very confused. Seriously, I don't know who is paying me and a lot of the totals are the same, so please include your screen names or I can't figure out who has paid. You guys are killing me here!!!

There has been enough interest shown for me to do a group buy on the Abranet. For those that have not used Abranet in the past, it is one of the longest lasting sanding materials I have had the pleasure to use. Each sheet will sand many blanks and is cleanable. It has a mesh backing so the dust goes right through it.
The sheets are 2.75” x 4” and the price is going to be $0.58 per sheet. There will be a minimum of 5 sheets per grit, and a total minimum of 20 sheets. The price is including everything except the shipping to you. From the feeler, I would say that the standard shipping will be $5.00 for US, outside of the US will cost more, if you make a particularly large order it will be higher. If I am remembering correctly, I can fit about 150 sheets in a flat rate envelope.
The grits available are 120, 180, 240, 320, 400, and 600.

Please let me know what grits you would like and how many of each.


----------



## esears (Jun 21, 2009)

I would take 5 of each grit.  I'm seeing that it comes up as $22.40 with shipping. If I'm reading this right can you just PM me to let me know and I'll send the money out via paypal.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 21, 2009)

Neil ,

8 - 180

8 - 240

8 - 320

8 - 400


Thanks !


----------



## wolftat (Jun 21, 2009)

Eric and Chuck, PM's sent.


----------



## dntrost (Jun 21, 2009)

25 400
25 320

Please


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 21, 2009)

*hanks  RichH*

Neil , I 'll take 5---  240  5---320 5---400 5---600  Total 20 sheets  PM total Thanks RichH


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2009)

Neil
5 - 180

5 - 240

5- 320

5 - 400

5 - 600
I've never used it, so I'm just buying enough to try it.


----------



## baileyr4 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would like to get 10- 180, 10- 240, 10- 320, 15- 400, and 15- 600


----------



## Orgtech (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll take 10 320, 10 400, 5 600
thanks


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2009)

20 each of 6 grits, please!

TOm


----------



## wolftat (Jun 21, 2009)

PMs have been sent to everyone that has posted on here. Thanks


----------



## wolftat (Jun 21, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Neil
> I've never used it, so I'm just buying enough to try it.


 Ken, all I can tell you is that I use it all the time and swear by it.


----------



## ESwindell (Jun 21, 2009)

Neil,
I will take 10 of each of the grits.  
If the order will be in by the July meeting you can just give it to me there if not let me know and I'll get the total PayPaled to you.

To all those who have never used this stuff, it is really great for use sanding raw material or CA (if dry).  I use regular sand paper if I am trying to fill voids with CA and "dust" and on plastic I use (wet)/dry from 400 on but before that you can use this.

God Bless,
Eric


----------



## sekach (Jun 22, 2009)

Could I get 5 sheets of each grit please.  Thanks..

Bob


----------



## aggromere (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll take 10 of each of the six grits; 120, 180, 240, 320, 400 and 600.  I think that comes to $39.80 including the shipping.  Please send me a PM with your paypal info.  Thanks.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 22, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Ken, all I can tell you is that I use it all the time and swear by it.


 
I support Neils statement 100% , the stuff IS that good .


----------



## mitchm (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil, any idea how many will fit into the USPS Priority Small Flat Rate Box?


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil I would like five of each grit, please.

Thank you,


----------



## mikemac (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil

I will take 10 of each of the grits, please, plus shipping to Canada, K1V 8J9

Thanks


----------



## babyblues (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll take 10 of each grit.

Ditto what Eric said about shipping.  If it looks like it will get here before the meeting in July, I'll just pick it up from you at the meeting.  If not, include shipping with my total.


----------



## Freethinker (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like 5 of each grit..........comes to $22.40 with shipping if my math's correct.

Please PM me to let me know and I'll send the money out via Paypal.


----------



## philkessling (Jun 22, 2009)

I would like 5 of each grit.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jun 22, 2009)

I find myself using wet sandpaper to get some of my more brittle* materials down to final size and shape. Will this work well on clear acrylics when wet sanding? 

*(Trustone, PCB blanks, acrylester, brass...)

thanks.


.


----------



## babyblues (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil,

I would like to add 5 more of each grit to my order.  That makes it 15 of each grit.


----------



## Ripwood (Jun 22, 2009)

*Abrant Group Buy*

I will take 5 of each grit.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil,
      I would like the following:

5-120
10-180
10-240
10-320
10-400
5-600

Thanks
Jerry

p.s. if you have them before the next meeting, you can just bring them at that time


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil,
I would like:

5-120
5-180
5-240
5-320
10-400
10-600

Thanks, please PM total.


----------



## Munsterlander (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil,

Many thanks for doing this!  I would like:

15 - 120
10 each - 180, 240, 320, 400, 600

65 sheets total.


----------



## jfrantz (Jun 22, 2009)

I would take 10 ea of the 320-400-600 grit Thanks


----------



## mokol (Jun 22, 2009)

neil. i would like 5 of each - can i mail you a check? ship to 11209
mokol- victor


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Jun 22, 2009)

Ten of each grit please.

---Susan


----------



## wolftat (Jun 22, 2009)

mitchm said:


> Neil, any idea how many will fit into the USPS Priority Small Flat Rate Box?


 I don't see any reason why I couldn't stuff 120 in a box.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 22, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> I find myself using wet sandpaper to get some of my more brittle* materials down to final size and shape. Will this work well on clear acrylics when wet sanding?
> 
> *(Trustone, PCB blanks, acrylester, brass...)
> 
> ...


 I just spoke with a repp and they said that this stuff works very well wet, I have used it wet on a few pieces and was happy with the results.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 22, 2009)

Everyone above should have received a Pm from me at this point. This buy is growing very fast, we are well over 2000 sheets already. Yeah, I can't wait to sort all this out....LOL


----------



## Monty (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in for 10-120's, 10-400's and 10-600's. I believe that comes to $22.40


----------



## Scott (Jun 22, 2009)

Geez!  It's been a long time since I've jumped in on a group buy!   ;-)

I'll take ten of each grit.  I think that comes to $39.80, unless the shipping is more.

Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## JackTheSquid (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil,

I'd like to be in for 5 of each grit. Please PM me with the total. Thanks for your effort!!

Jack


----------



## chris99210 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd like 10 - 320, 15 - 400, and 15 - 600.  I think that comes to $28.20.  Please PM me the total and I'll send via paypal.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gomeral (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll take 20@600 grit, 10@120 grit, and 5 each of the other 4 grits.  (I still have a surprising amount of 180-400 grit on hand, but I want to make sure I can skip the next group buy.)  

Thanks, I figure $34 - PMwPP.


daniel


----------



## VisExp (Jun 23, 2009)

Neil, could I get 20 of each grit.  Thank you for taking this group buy on.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 24, 2009)

OK Neil I will take

20-320
20-400
40-600

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## keandkafu (Jun 24, 2009)

Neil,

I'll take the following:
10-120
10-180
10-240
10-320
10-400
10-600

I think thats $34.80 plus shipping.  Do you want payment now or later?

Kevin


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Neil, I would also like to get 5 of each Grit.

Thanks for running the buy!


----------



## mitchm (Jun 25, 2009)

Neil, please change mine to 10 of each grit and 20 of the 600 grit.

Thanks!!!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 25, 2009)

mitchm said:


> Neil, please change mine to 10 of each grit and 20 of the 600 grit.
> 
> Thanks!!!


 You got it.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe I have Pmed everyone at this point. If I have missed you, please let me know and I will make sure to correct my error. Thank you


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for running this.

If still available, I would like 10 of each grit.

Ken


----------



## jwtrumbo (Jun 25, 2009)

I will take the following. 
Thanks
James Trumbo
jwtrumbo

10-120
10-180
10-240
10-320
10-400
10-600


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for running the group buy!

I would like 10 sheets of each grit.  Total 60 sheets.

Sending $39.80 paypal.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 25, 2009)

PMs have been sent, thanks.


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 26, 2009)

10 each 120, 180, 240, 320
20 each 400, 600
if possible i can grab them at the next meeting


----------



## turff49 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd like 5 of each please. Thanks,
Brian aka turff49


----------



## dennisg (Jun 26, 2009)

Put me down for 10 of each. I'll paypal when is get the PM with total. thanks


----------



## Thumbs (Jun 26, 2009)

Neil,
I would like to purchase 5 each of the first five grits and an additional 15 of the 600 grit.  Please send me the total and I will PayPal you soonest.
Thank you.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 26, 2009)

PMs have been sent at this point to everyone, if you haven't received one, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## wdtrnr (Jun 26, 2009)

Please put me down for 20 of each grit.
I'll paypal when I get your PM with total. 

Thanks,  Tony


----------



## wolftat (Jun 26, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Manny (Jun 26, 2009)

I will take 

5 -120
5 - 180
5 - 240
5 - 320
10 - 400
20 - 600

50 - sheets @ .58 = $29.00 + $5 Shipping = $34.00 right?
Please PM me to confirm as well as paypal info

Manny


----------



## edman2 (Jun 27, 2009)

Neil,
I'll take:
5 - 180
5 - 400
10 - 600

Still got plenty of the other grits at the moment.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Neil, Please sign me up for 5 of each Grit.

Appreciate you running this buy..

Rich aka kruzzer


----------



## wolftat (Jun 28, 2009)

PMs have been sent. Thanks


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 28, 2009)

wolftat said:


> This buy is open as of 06/21/09
> This buy will close as of 06/30/09 17:00 eastern time
> 
> The grits available are 120, 180, 240, 320, 400, and 600.
> ...


10 each of 240 and 320
5 each of 400 and 600

PM me payment info and I'll get you paid.


----------



## DKF (Jun 28, 2009)

I will take ...

5...180
5...240
5...320
5...400
5...600

PM me grand total and I will paypal....thanks.

Don


----------



## jfoh (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like to also place a order with the group.

10  120 grit
15  180 grit
25  240 grit
25  320 grit
25  400 grit
10  600 grit

Total sheets wanted 110 sheets. Should come to about $68.80. Pm if this is correct and I send you payment. Thanks, Jon


----------



## wolftat (Jun 29, 2009)

PMs have been sent. Thanks


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to also place a order with the group.

10 120 grit
10 180 grit
  5 240 grit
  5 320 grit
  5 400 grit


----------



## wolftat (Jun 29, 2009)

PM sent Thanks


----------



## wolftat (Jun 29, 2009)

This buy is now closed. Please make sure that you have paid for your order so you are not left out.
Thanks, Neil


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jun 29, 2009)

paypal sent. thanks again, bob


----------

